# Total thyroidectomy causing alcohol intolerance?



## djc04

I am a 26 yr old male who had a total thyroidectomy less than a year ago. I noticed right after surgery that if I have beer sometimes that I feel my blood pressure drop and it feels like my heart is palpitating. Does not having a thyroid cause alcohol intolerance? If I take more of my meds will it permit me to drink more? Sometimes I have half a beer and I feel weird... When I am out with my friends I dont want to feel weird i want to feel GOOD. I was on synthroid for a few months and now I am on armour and both gave me alcohol intolerance.. I used to do beer bongs and drink like a fish! :-/


----------



## JenneyCat

I've noticed the same thing since my thyroid issues began, but FYI I still have my thyroid. I've noticed when I drink that I can feel my heart beating more, especially at night if I have a few drinks then lay down to go to bed, my pulse races sometimes too. I can't drink much these days, it kind of makes me feel even more out of it than I already am!


----------



## Lovlkn

djc,

Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?

I notice no difference in alcohol tolerance whether on anti thyroid meds or replacement meds.


----------



## joplin1975

I've been to told that if you are hypo, you do not process alcohol effectively. Experience () tells me this is true...at least for me.

I would go easy on any cocktails until your labs are optimal. It's not worth it.  and, yes, if you do have lab results, please post them.


----------



## djc04

I get my insurance benefits Nov. 1st through my employer and I will make an appointment around that time and get labs done to share with everyone. Thanks for sharing everyone I am glad I am not alone. I would think the problem that arises is that thyroid hormone helps with metabolism and if you do not have enough in your system your body get's severly behind on metabolising the alcohol.


----------



## JenneyCat

that would make sense, djc04.

Alcohol is a toxin and our body works very hard to metabolize it and cleanse it from our systems, (done in the liver, which is also a place where T4 converts to T3) to the point where a lot of other jobs in the body get put on hold until our body can rid itself of this toxin. At this point, I'd like my liver to focus on the job on converting T4 to T3 so I can feel well, so I think I'm going to take joplin's advice and go easy!


----------

